# Family Camp Out



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

My wife and I have wanted to go camping with the kids for awhile and this weekend seemed as good a time as any. She wanted to either go to Red Fleet Reservoir or Millsite and we chose the latter, since we've never camped there. With a full tank in the Rodeo, we set off on our adventure.

About 3 hours later (family trips take longer), we arrived to Millsite State Park.




























Once we got ourselves situated at the campsite, we tried our luck at the fishing. There were constant ripples by the far corner of the dam, but we couldn't get anything to bite anything. It was nice to actually fish this place without a ton of wind for a change.




























Watching the clouds erupt over the desert was pretty neat.



















We ended the night with a surprise skunk, and I took a pretty bad fall from a boulder on the dam, but all was well. Just some scratches and bruises (and wet shoes/pants). We couldn't figure out the fishing though.










Back at camp, we grilled some hamburgers, hot dogs, sausages, and marshmallows until we couldn't bear any more. We brought a lot of food for this trip and it didn't go to waste.

The bathrooms near the tent pads have a few squatters:










The moon was pretty cool that night. Too bad we couldn't catch it when it was full.










The next morning, I took a walk and fished for about an hour and a half without a bite. Vowing to catch fish on this trip, I decided to bag Millsite (the wind was already howling anyway) and take everyone a bit upstream.

The only problem was that when I marched back to the tent, everyone else was still asleep! How anyone can sleep that long in a hot tent after sunrise is beyond me. While they slept a bit longer, I prepared breakfast and got most of our stuff packed up.

After the family was served their breakfast in bed, we finally got moving and headed up the canyon in search of fish lips.

See ya next time, Millsite.










Our first stop was Willow Lake, where I had experienced mass quantities of hatchery rainbow a couple of years back, on almost every cast.

After wasting about a half hour, I gave up and drove a little further. More stops ensued and more skunkings were dealt. It wasn't until I reached a fun tiger lake and I finally tricked something into biting my gear.










Although small, it felt good to catch at least one fish on our big adventure.

Knowing the lake might actually cooperate, I insisted that we stay to try and crack the code, as to what they were biting. Time ticked on, but my one fish remained as the only fish so far.

Enough with that, there were more spots just up the road and pretty soon, we basked in the spectacle of Skyline Drive's high point.

As was the case last week, there were many photo opportunities at the top that were practically identical to some that I exploited a couple of years ago. The flower below could possibly be the same one I framed on that trip.




























Another repeat shot, just a different camera this time:










Again:



















It's so pretty up there. Looking out from the top is a great feeling.




























The last time I shot this sign, I took the Sentra. The Rodeo proved to be needed though, a few miles to the north.










From the high point, we headed north until we came upon Snow Lake, which looked magnificent and even showed sign of some fish activity.










Still cursed, we struck out at Snow as well. Though we witnessed 2 definite rises, the fish wouldn't go near anything we threw. It was demoralizing to get skunked at such a pretty lake. I walked around much of it, looking for takers.










Another spot I had always wanted to visit was somewhat close. Cove Lake lie 4 miles south, by way of a very bumpy road. This is where the 4WD was needed. Getting to the lake took quite awhile, considering the distance, mostly because we had to crawl in so many places.

Our reward was to find a totally vacant venue at Cove.



















Though beautiful and serene, it was incredibly shallow. The entire shoreline was walked without even seeing a fish, looking everywhere for them. The only life I found in Cove were salamanders, which is odd, since Cove supposedly gets stocked.

Considering the luck I was having though, there were probably hundreds of hold-over brutes just out of sight but they wouldn't hit anything.

My wife wasn't pleased to know that we would have to return via the same road that led us there. The deep ruts and large, uneven dips really put the tilt on us and made her nervous. Here's one of the easy spots on the road.










Collecting yet another skunk, we continued our journey, intending to leave the mountain at the next connecting road.

A quick goodbye to Jet Fox and we were on our way.










More vistas from Skyline Drive required a stop and then we took the North Fork of Manti Canyon to get down.














































My last fishing stop of the trip was on a small creek, where I missed a pretty good sized brookie that liked my jig.

Gorgeous creek. Too bad it wasn't as fishy as it looked though.










Sonia and the kids took a moment to get a refreshing wake-up call before we saddled our hides for the rest of our trip.










Regardless of the fishing, it was a great trip and we all stayed in pretty good spirits while we enjoyed seeing new places together.

Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## tkidder (May 31, 2011)

> The bathrooms near the tent pads have a few squatters:


Nice wording :lol:

Great post, too bad the catching was so rough though...

Kidder

kidderfishing.blogspot.com


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

One of your better posts this year. Skyline Drive is one I will have to see in the next year or 2. Kind of suprised Millsite sucked. I was going to try to trick my dad into a "windsurfing" trip down there.....we all know that involves fishing though. Snow Lake is a great name and super pretty. The mountain shots just get me all amped up about skiing the skyline area.....stop LOAH!!!!


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

We spent the weekend down in the exact same area, but had a little better fishing. Would have been nice to run into you Loah. Next time...


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It sounds like a good time thanks for the report and photos. 8)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Great post. One thing about Cove Lake is that the last time that I was there was around 2002 and it had a few trout in it during the deer hunt. Now you could of followed the road to the south and came out at Duck Fork. The last time that I was over it it wasn't that bad of a road except for a couple of spots.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a nice outing, Great photo's as always, thanks.


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

Too bad on the fishing, but sometimes the time with loved ones are what we fisherman need. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice! The "tiger pond" has improved. 
Too smart to stop at Ferron Res? They drained it so many times for maintenance, is it filled back up now?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Ferron is looking a little low, but far from drained. I hear they stocked it recently, but didn't look up any info about it. Just a rumor.


----------



## wingnutt (Jul 15, 2011)

Should have packed the golf clubs. When the fishing is bad the golfing is always good down there.... 8)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Golf???

No offense to any golfers out there, but I'm not even remotely interested in pursuing that hobby. :lol: 

My list of lakes I haven't fished will already be too long when I die, without golf's help.


----------



## jer (Jan 16, 2012)

LOAH said:


> My list of lakes I haven't fished will already be too long when I die, without golf's help.


+1000000000000000000000000 :mrgreen:


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice Pics...
One of my favorite places.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Loah, I carry a collapsible rod in my golf bag. Some nice fish in those ponds.All C&R of course.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome!! I love that country.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

spectacular country and excellent pics... noticed you didnt head to far south so on your next trip give deep lake a shot (west of baldy) and hennison resv (bugger to get to so your wife will luv that one). avoid julius flat resv - never caught anything out of there, must drain completely or something. also - jet fox... i have never caught anything out of there either which is a bit of a puzzlement, i have even float tubed it as well as from shore. anyone else had any luck there? emeral is lots of fun with a float tube - gets hammered from shore but if you tube out to the south end, there is a bench where it drops off quickly - that line always produces some good fish.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah, I've always wanted to fish those lakes, among many others farther south.

I considered Deep, but I really wanted to see Snow while we were on top.

My puzzlement on this trip was to pull the best gas mileage I've seen from the Rodeo. I'm not sure how that happened. Normally, a full tank will only get me about 240 miles. This time, I went 300 and probably could have squeezed another 20 on the highway.


----------



## KattTraxx (Sep 10, 2007)

KingFisher,
The reason you have never caught a fish in Jet Fox Reservoir is because there are not fish in it. It is strictly managed as a municipal (Manti) culinary water source. Every once in awhile, I will stop and talk to folks that are fishing there. Most locals will stop and tell folks fishing there about the futility of their efforts, others will provide encouragement and then pull away laughing..


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

KattTraxx said:


> KingFisher,
> The reason you have never caught a fish in Jet Fox Reservoir is because there are not fish in it. It is strictly managed as a municipal (Manti) culinary water source. Every once in awhile, I will stop and talk to folks that are fishing there. Most locals will stop and tell folks fishing there about the futility of their efforts, others will provide encouragement and then pull away laughing..


+1 Not the first body of water I have fished that I later found out had zero fish.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I also learned the hard way about where to and where not to fish. Anymore if I don't see some activity from the fish then I don't wet a line. As for other ponds up there Julis Flat dries up in the fall so don't waist your time there, Spinners is a good spot if they have planted it. The fish grow fast and large in that little bit of water. There are also some small ponds below 12 mile campground that hold some nice fish but some of them you need a 4 wheeler to get into them.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

i suspected as much on jet fox... only took me 3 times to figure it out. the reason being, there was fishing detritus along shore indicating others had been smoked as well. not the first time and wont be the last - but always good to know. put that little pond into the 'never fish again' list. thnanks kattrax. it just looks so good... on paper and when you are there.


----------



## KattTraxx (Sep 10, 2007)

Ha.. I just got to thinkin.. Who, in their right mind would take fishing advice from a guy who goes by "KattTraxx".. Answer, probably nobody should. Jet Fox is the only really dead lake up in that area, other than John August lake. Don't try that one either. Lots of good quality water up in the central skyline area though. If you have never tried Duck Fork, you may give those big cutts a try.. Nice fish, but you will have to earn them..


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

toooo late mr traxx. yes. i have tried john august. been years tho, only once and never went back. and thanks for that little tidbit. i try bout everything once...


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Dunkem said:


> Loah, I carry a collapsible rod in my golf bag. Some nice fish in those ponds.All C&R of course.


Better put an envelope with a couple hundred dollars in your bag as well.....for bail money!


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

LOAH said:


> Golf???
> 
> No offense to any golfers out there, but I'm not even remotely interested in pursuing that hobby. :lol:
> 
> My list of lakes I haven't fished will already be too long when I die, without golf's help.


+1 Haha One of my favorite quotes I got off of this great site - "I am not against golf, since I cannot but suspect it keeps armies of the unworthy from discovering trout." - Paul O'Neil


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

brookieguy1 said:


> Better put an envelope with a couple hundred dollars in your bag as well.....for bail money!


Bail for what? I have a license and permission to do this at some places,those where I dont, I do not fish. Its mostly carp in the ponds,and its all lures and C&R :?(sorry Loah got off topic here).


----------

